# Sex On Mars



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The year is 2222 and Charlie and Maureen land on Mars after
accumulating enough Frequent Flier miles.

They meet a Martian couple and are talking about all sorts of things.
Charlie asks if Mars has a stock market, if they have laptop computers,
how they make money, etc.

Finally, Maureen brings up the subject of sex.

'Just how do you guys do it?' asks Maureen.

The Martian responds, 'Pretty much the way you do.'

A discussion ensues and finally the couples decide to swap partners for
the night and experience one another... Maureen and the male Martian go
off to a bedroom where the Martian strips.. He's got only a teeny,
weenie member about half an inch long and just a quarter-inch thick.

'I don't think this is going to work,' says Maureen..

'Why?' he asks. 'What's the matter?'

'Well,' she replies, 'it's just not long enough to reach me!'

'No problem,' he says, and proceeds to slap his forehead with his palm.
With each slap of his forehead, his member grows until it's quite
impressively long.

'Well,' she says, 'that's quite impressive, but it is still narrow.'

'No problem,' he says, and starts pulling his ears. With each pull, his
member grows wider and wider until the entire measurement is extremely
exciting to the woman.

'Wow!' she exclaims, as they fell into bed and made mad passionate love.

The next day the couples rejoin their other partners and go their
separate ways. As they walked along, Charlie asks, 'Well, was it any
good?'

'I hate to say it,' says Maureen, 'but it was wonderful. How about you?'

'It was horrible,' he replies. 'All I got was a headache ... She kept
slapping my forehead and pulling my ears.'


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

So bad it's good :lol:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

. :lol: .


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahaha nice one


----------



## cornish pirate (Aug 26, 2012)

Good one like it.


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

jamman said:


> So bad it's good :lol:


^ This, haha.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------

